# Plastic buckle a top ka-bar. What's it for?



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I recently put this this knife into use as a camping utility knife. There is a black plastic buckle at the top of the sheath. Not sure what it's there for. Hoping someone here may know the answer.


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

The buckle is there so it can be used with Molle web gear.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

My guess is that this is an attachment point for dropping the sheath lower on the leg (looks like there may be a leg strap on the bottom of the sheath) and/or a means of attaching the sheath to a military vest or pack. Glass-filled nylon sheaths like this one can be hard on knife edges. If it was me and I planned on using the knife a lot, I would look into an aftermarket sheath in Kydex.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> The buckle is there so it can be used with Molle web gear.


Bingo...


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

OK thanks fellow. I don't have any molle vest or anything with molle at the time, but did once put a condor ipack on a ontario blackbird sheath. I also can figure a way to hang it from a back pack shoulder strap. I did find a way to to utilize in a cross draw configuration with the aid of two small para cord loops. one at the bottom of the sheath. The other about mid way up. then slide the belt into the top buckle in question on top of sheath.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi leadball, In gun safety training, I was told that carrying method could be hazardous to Mr. Winkie.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Ha Ha Haaa


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Going to need a kevlar cup, lol.


----------



## Lucky44 (Jan 1, 2014)

Get the modern Kydex cup, better retention.


----------

